# Best place to buy kitchen utensils



## sara.penneru

Can anyone suggest me where I can get Indian type kitchen utensils for best & cheap rates?
Sara


----------



## simonsays

errr .. have you been to Singapore ? You can find them anywhere, including in Little India if you want MADE IN INDIA stuff


----------



## Gwen McPherson

*Kitchen Utensils*



sara.penneru said:


> Can anyone suggest me where I can get Indian type kitchen utensils for best & cheap rates?
> Sara


You can check out Take Ka Market -Little India MRT stop.

I am not Indian myself so I am not sure-but Little India has everything Indian. If not, 
I am sure if you ask the people there, they will be able to tell you.

Another place that I have seen many Indians shop at is Mustafa-also in Little India MRT-walking distance from the MRT. Not been there myself but many Indian people shop there.
Dunno price range because I do not use indian kitchen utensils


----------



## simonsays

Gwen McPherson: Tekka - not Take Ka  

Oh, the poster hasn't been to Singapore I guess .. as I said, utensils are available at every mall, and everywhere


----------

